# "Roadshow" Movies



## antonkan (Jan 7, 2012)

For those who don't know what the "roadshow" movies is, it's the type of movies that have the overture music, an intermission and the exit music. Here's how it works:
A roadshow movie starts with the overture music, the music before a movie starts. When in a movie theatre, the curtain would open up and lights turning off after the overture part. Movies that have overture music is great for people who are going to a movie theatre and missed the opening of the movie. Some roadshow movies have a visual overture, where the title "Overture" or something like that appears on a movie screen along with the overture music.
The roadshow movies had acts, and when each act ended, it goes into intermission. Intermission is like having a break, so you have a break (especially going to the washrooms)  when a movie is in intermission. Intermission in the movies may take about 1-5 minutes between each act. During intermission, most roadshow movies have a visual intermission (that says "Intermission" and/or "Entr'acte" on a movie screen) and a music.
After an ending of a roadshow movie, it concludes with the exit music, the music when the movie audience are going out of a movie theatre with the lights on and the curtains closed over the movie screen.
Some but not all roadshow movies that have the structure of it (overture music, intermission and the exit music) also appears on home theatrical releases (VHS, DVD, Blu-ray, etc.) and the TV airings (probably the unedited version of each roadshow movie).

Cinema Sightlines (web archive) and the American WideScreen Museumhave detailed information about the roadshow movies.

Of course, movies that is not really a roadshow movie do have intermissions. See this for the list of movies having a "proper" intermissions and "joke" (false) intermissions. (Note: be sure to scroll down the page and if you see "FILMS WITH PROPER INTERMISSIONS" and "FILMS WITH JOKE INTERMISSIONS click on them.)

In my opinion, roadshow movies are like plays. Plays do have overture music, intermission and the exit music, so its structure is very similar to the roadshow movies. What do you guys think about the roadshow movies and a movie that has an intermission? Do you like a movie that has an overture music, an intermission and an exit music?


----------

